# Why bother owning a horse



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Before everyone jumps down my throat I don't know if I'm the only person who feels this way or what. But anyway this lady keeps her horse at my families stable doesn't pay for board or anything and rides maybe once every month ( maybe). Any time anyone asks her to ride she's always busy and only works like 3 days a week. But the thing that gets me is she'll buy this expensive food for the horse like its some kind of performance horse or something, and it gets like 8 pounds a day. This horse never eats its hay whether its first or second cut. The owner thinks he can tell the difference but whenever your the one cleaning the stall every day it gets a little ridiculous considering we split the cost of hay. Correct me if I'm wrong but I feel that this horse is a pet more than a companion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Before everyone jumps down my throat I don't know if I'm the only person who feels this way or what. But anyway this lady keeps her horse at my families stable doesn't pay for board or anything and rides maybe once every month ( maybe). Any time anyone asks her to ride she's always busy and only works like 3 days a week. But the thing that gets me is she'll buy this expensive food for the horse like its some kind of performance horse or something, and it gets like 8 pounds a day. This horse never eats its hay whether its first or second cut. The owner thinks he can tell the difference but whenever your the one cleaning the stall every day it gets a little ridiculous considering we split the cost of hay. Correct me if I'm wrong but I feel that this horse is a pet more than a companion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The horror..........


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I dont see the problem....its her horse she can do what she wants
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Because you don't agree with the way this particular owner deals with its horse doesn't mean it's wrong. The owner obviously cares, even if not in the same way you would. If the horse is happy, healthy, well cared for and supplied with any routine or emergency medical attention it needs, mind your own business.

I'm sure you'd say something similar about me, maybe worse. I'm rarely able to make it to the barn right now, my horses are rarely ridden, and mostly just hang out in the pasture and graze or stand in the barn and eat hay. But they are of good weight, healthy, feet are trimmed every 4 weeks for my mare with soundness issues and every 8 weeks for my other horse. The vet is called in an emergency, and they are subjected to routine vet care as well. 

Just because you would do it different doesn't make the other person wrong. There are far worse things a horse could be than a pampered, expensive pet. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Why bother having a 'pet' horse?

Hmm...why bother having a 'pet' dog if it's not going to be in the showring, working, or a guardian?


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

Part of me says, if the horse is happy & healthy, who cares? It could be off in someone's back yard starving to death.... But the other part of me sees the super duper cute gelding that's boarded at my barn, who gets turnout every day and fed properly, but is filthy dirty & is extremely depressed because he has no job and nobody to love him. It breaks my heart, but everytime someone asks his owners if they can groom and/or exercise him they FREAK OUT and start screaming at EVERYONE in the aisles. Complete psychos! 

So I can see where you're coming from. I have seen plenty of horses who are physically healthy but extremely depressed because don't have anything to look forward to but afternoon feedings. It's such a waste :'(


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well whenever I'm the one cleaning the stall every day it gets annoying a horse is a heck of a lot more work than a dog or cat a lot more expensive too
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

KaiKamm93 said:


> Part of me says, if the horse is happy & healthy, who cares? It could be off in someone's back yard starving to death.... But the other part of me sees the super duper cute gelding that's boarded at my barn, who gets turnout every day and fed properly, but is filthy dirty & is extremely depressed because he has no job and nobody to love him. It breaks my heart, but everytime someone asks his owners if they can groom and/or exercise him they FREAK OUT and start screaming at EVERYONE in the aisles. Complete psychos!
> 
> So I can see where you're coming from. I have seen plenty of horses who are physically healthy but extremely depressed because don't have anything to look forward to but afternoon feedings. It's such a waste :'(


Oh no, not another horse with nothing to do all day but, um, be a horse.....what is this world coming to? Maybe the owner "freaks out" because they are tired of having everyone else trying to force their own ideals of how the horse should be cared for onto them.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

KaiKamm93 said:


> Part of me says, if the horse is happy & healthy, who cares? It could be off in someone's back yard starving to death.... But the other part of me sees the super duper cute gelding that's boarded at my barn, who gets turnout every day and fed properly, but is filthy dirty & is extremely depressed because he has no job and nobody to love him. It breaks my heart, but everytime someone asks his owners if they can groom and/or exercise him they FREAK OUT and start screaming at EVERYONE in the aisles. Complete psychos!
> 
> So I can see where you're coming from. I have seen plenty of horses who are physically healthy but extremely depressed because don't have anything to look forward to but afternoon feedings. It's such a waste :'(


Yeah I have done the same thing an asked if I could ride him and she says I'm giving him a break and all I cod ask myself was a break from what? The horse eats 8 pounds a day and doesn't get ridden I don't care what the rest of you think but if I'm taking care of your horse and you don't do anything with it I can't help but ask why bother?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Well whenever I'm the one cleaning the stall every day it gets annoying a horse is a heck of a lot more work than a dog or cat a lot more expensive too
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you only view horses as a means to an end or simply working animals, that's fine. But you would absolutely hate it if I boarded at the place you work. Ricci is retired. I DON'T ride her. She hangs out, gets brushed occasionally, gets fed quality stuff, and poops just as much as any other horse.

If your job is to clean stalls, then shut up, grow up and do your job. Whether you get a paycheck or you are working off your own board, it doesn't matter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

I understand your frustration with the situation. She is being a little strange. And not paying anything except half for hay (if I read your first post correctly) is pretty much a charity on your part.

Honestly, I don't do much with my horse at this time. I have 4 (maybe 5 soon) jobs and can only get to the farm two days a week. And those two days are spent feeding _all_ the horses there, letting them outside, and cleaning all of their stalls. At least I actually work to keep him o-o Pretty much the only reason I don't ride him (I do just chill with him if I get done early) is he's in training and I'm taking lessons on a more experienced horse...


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I think a better question is: why does it matter to you if her horse is ridden?

Horses aren't sad because they're not ridden. I bet most horses barely gie their owners a moments thought. Just because she turns down your offer to ride doesn't mean she doesn't care about the horse. Maybe she doesn't like your riding style or think you have the appropriate skills for him. Maybe she simply doesn't want someone on her horse doing goodness knows what.

If she's not paying board but paying her agreed upon amount to your parents, then what's it to you? It almost sounds like you feel you should be allowed to ride her horse because she doesn't ride him and doesn't pay board.

Your feelings are misplaced. She doesn't owe you anything. You don't have any entitlements here nor should you feel deserving.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

I personally don't think horses have to pay their way through work either. Riding is great but there are many ways to enjoy a horse. Petting and brushing and simply caring for them. I see nothing wrong with someone that takes good care of their horse but choses not to ride much. It seems you don't have a clue why she might not care to ride so I think judgment is premature. Personally I think it is completely unnecessary. If you feel you must ride a horse to enjoy it, have at it but don't judge those with different opinions then your own.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

And exactly what is the problem? And what is the big deal about working? Good lord if I complained about working around the ranch ALL my horses would be sold, no matter if some were boardies. It is part of being around horses no matter if they are yours or not.

Quit whining.....how are you ever going to make it in the big bad mean world if picking out a horses stall that gets to live the life any horse would love to?


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know about you guys, but I HATE it when I have to do the job I am being compensated for... :?

OP, its not your horse. As long as its not being abused or neglected, I fail to see how its really any of your business.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I kind of keep my horse as a pet. 

When I'm busy I won't ride for a month or more. I just go there everyday, feed and brush her. Sometimes I'll take her for walks on the lead. 

She's happy in her paddock. I personally think horses aren't really that keen on being ridden, they don't hate it, but I think they are perfectly happy just sitting in the paddock.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

I work for a rescue and at least the horse is not abused or neglected. So what if he doesnt get ridden... he could be worse off then 'omg being a horse' If your so concerned why not place your concern on a truely abused or neglected horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Although many horses enjoy being ridden out on trails, I doubt any are terribly upset sitting in a yard with good food instead. 
My dad bought a draft horse about a year and a half ago. I think he has been ridden seven times in total.
I bought my draft horse abut four years ago and he gets ridden fairly often (at least five times a month).
However, when I go into the backyard to feed/groom/or just hang out with the big guys, they both seem perfectly happy. It doesn't matter if they get ridden often or only a few times a year, they just want food, comfort, and some attention here and there.
And anyways, what she does with her horse is none of your business so long as it's not being abused or neglected.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

As long as the horse isn't starving, being abuse or neglected I think that is better than some homes it could have gone too....So your saying this girl doesn't care for her horse but it gets fed, grain at that, and gets to be in a stall. The only thing I could complain about is if it doesn't get ANY turn out time (and that's preference) if she is paying her half of the hay cost, than you have nothing to complain about


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have three horses. One is retired and the other two are riding horses. I don't have time to ride as much as I'd like, but mine don't seem depressed about it. In fact, they appear to enjoy just being horses and hanging out with each other.

OP, it's really none of your business whether or not this horse gets ridden, how much he eats, or how much hay he wastes. This woman has an agreement with your parents, not you. If they don't have an issue with how she deals with her own horse, you need to follow their example.


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

OP may I ask how much you ride your own horse?

If anything you could go in and brush the horse and I think that would make him about as happy as he will get


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm struggling with this one - I mean its her horse, her money and what she does with it is her business. Why should she allow anyone else to ride it.
My lot get the same level of care all year round, I'll hardly ride them through the winter once it snows as these days I just dont get the fun out of freezing my limbs and face off so based on the OP's logic I should sell them all, save the time and money and replace them all in the late spring
Sounds like a plan!!!!


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

What is this thread about? Being annoyed about barn chores? Your parents agreed to take this horse on, so do your job and stop judging the owner. Unless the horse is clearly in distress, this is the nature of boarding.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

My horses don't have to work for their food and keep, I work for them. They are my pets, and I don't expect anything from them other than respect whether I am riding them or not. If the deal was that you clean her stall, that is obviously what you need to do, if not don't do it. Another way to look at it is this lady might think that you don't feed your horse enough or that you ride it too much. As long as the horse is being fed and is in good health, what's the problem??


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> If you only view horses as a means to an end or simply working animals, that's fine. But you would absolutely hate it if I boarded at the place you work. Ricci is retired. I DON'T ride her. She hangs out, gets brushed occasionally, gets fed quality stuff, and poops just as much as any other horse.
> 
> If your job is to clean stalls, then shut up, grow up and do your job. Whether you get a paycheck or you are working off your own board, it doesn't matter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Sorry but you have this all backwards. Number one I don't get paid to clean stalls. Number two she doesn't pay board to keep her horse at my families barn. I'm not looking for an argument cause if you would have read the post I said don't jump down my throat. I'm speaking my mind.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Why do you have to clean her stall? Who says you have to do it? Obviously she discussed the no-cost board with your family and it was ok with them. Who ok'd her stall being cleaned by you? Why do you have to do it??


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Paying half the hay cost is paying board. That is the agreed upon fee for keeping her horse at your parents place. If you don't have to clean her stall why on earth would you do it?


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

I ride my horse 2-3 times a week for atleast an hour. Again people it isn't my job to watch over others horses I guess I didn't realize more people keep horses as pets than I expected sorry.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys, let's not get so harsh with the OP.

The parents may be the ones with the agreement (though the OP never stated any such information). I would be a little peeved too if someone who kept their horse at my place hardly ever showed up and *doesn't pay board*. Sure, she buys that expensive performance feed and pays for half her horse's hay. But the barn owners aren't making any money out of having the horse there. If anything, they're losing money because the horse is pretty much a freeloader taking up space that could be used by a paying boarder. Not saying the horse doesn't deserve a nice place to live.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mochachino said:


> Why do you have to clean her stall? Who says you have to do it? Obviously she discussed the no-cost board with your family and it was ok with them. Who ok'd her stall being cleaned by you? Why do you have to do it??


Because I look like an *** if I only do our horses stalls


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Reno Bay said:


> Guys, let's not get so harsh with the OP.
> 
> The parents may be the ones with the agreement (though the OP never stated any such information). I would be a little peeved too if someone who kept their horse at my place hardly ever showed up and *doesn't pay board*. Sure, she buys that expensive performance feed and pays for half her horse's hay. But the barn owners aren't making any money out of having the horse there. If anything, they're losing money because the horse is pretty much a freeloader taking up space that could be used by a paying boarder. Not saying the horse doesn't deserve a nice place to live.


Thank you


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah I understand. But the more you do it the less she will come thinking you will do it. Maybe you could ask her if she would like you to continue cleaning her stall, and if so, you could work out a weekly amount that she could give you to do it. I wouldn't do it for free, there should be a charge for it. I wouldn't expect to board my horse on a property for free and then have others look after it too.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

So your parents would be totally ok with you not cleaning her stall? 

I am honestly surprised to have all this whining coming from a guy. There is no rule that says horses can't be pets. What are you going to do when the horse is too old or sore to ride? Ride it anyway or throw it away?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Because I look like an *** if I only do our horses stalls


Well, you're already acting like one, if I was this lady is tell you to shove it where the sun don't shine and then talk to your parents.

BTW don't look in my backyard, snobs have no business messing with my LOVED and well kept pet horses. Which are both perfectly capable riding animals


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> Guys, let's not get so harsh with the OP.
> 
> The parents may be the ones with the agreement (though the OP never stated any such information). I would be a little peeved too if someone who kept their horse at my place hardly ever showed up and *doesn't pay board*. Sure, she buys that expensive performance feed and pays for half her horse's hay. But the barn owners aren't making any money out of having the horse there. If anything, they're losing money because the horse is pretty much a freeloader taking up space that could be used by a paying boarder. Not saying the horse doesn't deserve a nice place to live.


Well then why is the boarder there at all? If it's that much of an imposition then why not inform the decision makers of this injustice and show her the door. OP, I'm really trying not to jump to conclusions, but you are really coming across as an entitled youth who doesn't want to do chores. 

Are you personally covering some costs in this operation that you feel are being wasted on a bad agreement or something?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Gremmy said:


> Well then why is the boarder there at all? If it's that much of an imposition then why not inform the decision makers of this injustice and show her the door. OP, I'm really trying not to jump to conclusions, but you are really coming across as an entitled youth who doesn't want to do chores.
> 
> Are you personally covering some costs in this operation that you feel are being wasted on a bad agreement or something?


I would very much appreciate if you didn't get snarky with me for trying to see more clearly into this situation...


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know if I said this or not already but I think I did don't jump down my throat about it I you don't like what I'm saying leave its a pain coming home from work and cleaning a stall we could be making money on that's all end of story sorry for insulting anyone, but when I signed up for the website it said something about receiving positive information from friendly people, and now it's all arguing with people I don't know and never will know.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Dont do her stall and stop complaining then. I'm sure if it bothered your parents they would confront her about it. 
If you don't have to do the stall dont, you wont look like an *** it isn't your horse there for not your job. However what the lady does or doesn't do with the horse is non of your concern my trainers mom owns 11 horses and only 5 are rideable however only 2 of those 5 are generally ridden but they all get smartpaks senior and grass / alfalfa. Does it make her bad ? Absolutely not i wish i could afford to own a horse period.
Sorry if i come off as rude but you are coming off as snooty and whiney when it is a simple fix.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

If this is a chore your parents require of you, it is still your JOB to do it. Splitting hay cost is paying board, and if she only has one horse and you have two, she's buying half the hay for one of your horses. Sounds like board to me.

Maybe I need to find more of your threads, OP, but how old are you? Do you go to school? Have a job? Seen the real world at all? You aren't going to like every bit of it. I still agree that it is NONE OF YOUR BUSINESS if this woman is okay with paying for her expensive pet and not ride it. The arrangement is between her an your parents, NOT YOU. If you have beef, go to your parents. Otherwise, I'm still gonna go with shut up and grow up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gremmy (Feb 17, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Before everyone jumps down my throat I don't know if I'm the only person who feels this way or what. But anyway this lady keeps her horse at my families stable doesn't pay for board or anything and rides maybe once every month ( maybe). Any time anyone asks her to ride she's always busy and only works like 3 days a week. But the thing that gets me is she'll buy this expensive food for the horse like its some kind of performance horse or something, and it gets like 8 pounds a day. This horse never eats its hay whether its first or second cut. The owner thinks he can tell the difference but whenever your the one cleaning the stall every day it gets a little ridiculous considering we split the cost of hay. *Correct me if I'm wrong* but I feel that this horse is a pet more than a companion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


See bolded above, you kind of opened the door for rebuttal there. You toss out a string of judgments about your family's boarder about things many of us disagree with, with the invitation to correct you. A lot of us feel you are being unfair to this boarder. Again I ask, who agreed to let her stay free of charge? It doesn't matter that she doesn't pay board if that was the agreement. If you don't support it, then why doesn't whoever made the agreement to board her horse take over its care? Problem solved.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Anyone know how to delete a thread?


----------



## huntergrl (Nov 26, 2007)

Definately not my style of being a horse owner, but thats just because I wasn't raised that way. My family jumps my butt if I'm wasting any money on something I'm not using. However, everyone is different and thank god for that because the world would be boring and we'd have major competition for wanting the same things.lol


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Anyone know how to delete a thread?


It doesn't work that way - you own what you post. Just because people dared to disagree with you doesn't mean you get to wish the thread away. If you do not wish to continue the discussion simply stop visiting the thread and posting responses.


----------



## countrylove (Oct 18, 2012)

when you post in a public forum with invitation to 'correct you if your wrong' then you are going to get responses you don't want to hear. the people on this forum are indeed friendly and helpful. reread your post and think about how you came off to everyone else. whiny and entitled... reword your post and you might get very different responses... people arent normally rude unless they feel your being rude and i agree you have been very rude to people offering an opinion. you also do not give us a very clear picture or answer any of our questions... i encourage you to try again with a different attitude and you will see very different responses...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

No what people don't understand is everyone looks at things differently. Just because I find it BS that I have to clean an extra stall doesn't mean you have to. I didn't know more people keep horses as pets than as a means of riding. I learn from my horse and my horse looks to me for direction I'm not some kid who has a horse that was already trained.I read books and watch DVDs about horse training and put it to use. Like I said sorry for insulting anyone but that's how I feel.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Yeah I have done the same thing an asked if I could ride him and she says I'm giving him a break and all I cod ask myself was a break from what? The horse eats 8 pounds a day and doesn't get ridden I don't care what the rest of you think but if I'm taking care of your horse and you don't do anything with it I can't help but ask why bother?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Maybe she just plain likes him.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> No what people don't understand is everyone looks at things differently. Just because I find it BS that I have to clean an extra stall doesn't mean you have to. I didn't know more people keep horses as pets than as a means of riding. I learn from my horse and my horse looks to me for direction I'm not some kid who has a horse that was already trained.I read books and watch DVDs about horse training and put it to use. Like I said sorry for insulting anyone but that's how I feel.


Uhm, sorry princess. But I learn from my horses too, I studied my *** off reading, watching, talking with everyone I could to learn what I know now to offer the best possible care for my animals. Why should it matter to someone else who keeps a horse as a pet? I think they make wonderful pets, I enjoy their company very much, and my parents love seeing them on the property.

It's one stall, I mean seriously. That's what? Five minutes of work? Really worth making a thread to whine about? Not to mention the countless "pet owners" who you so kindly insulted. :lol:


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

You said yourself you do the stall so you dont look like an *** well that to me means you do not HAVE to do it so...stop doing it and get over it. Also if the horse eats 8 pounds who cares its her money, her horse, her decision. You dont own the horse therefor you dont HAVE to do anything. 
If there is a true problem talk to your parents however i do not see one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

I bought my horse because I wanted to ride and I wanted to see what I could teach him. Okay I now see that people can own a horse as a pet. If i agree with it or not it is what it is. I was in the wrong about complaining about the stall.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

What makes you think the rest of us don't have horses that look to us for direction? I've also never owned a 'made' horse, so there goes another of your preconceived notions.

You're still coming across as whiny, and acting as if you're better than than everyone else. How old are you, anyway? You sound like a preteen.


----------



## Cmurdock57 (Mar 2, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> What makes you think the rest of us don't have horses that look to us for direction? I've also never owned a 'made' horse, so there goes another of your preconceived notions.
> 
> You're still coming across as whiny, and acting as if you're better than than everyone else. How old are you, anyway? You sound like a preteen.


I don't remember saying I was better than any one of you I'm trying to apologize if you didn't see. I just know some people look for horses who are already trained because they don't have time to train them. I'm 20 by the way. I know I'm young so I don't know anything


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

So what do you do with your horses when they can no longer be ridden? What would you do with your horse if it somehow got hurt and could never be ridden again? Would you shoot it? Or just decide its not earning keep so it doesn't deserve to be fed or have its stall cleaned?

I have a horse who had to retire from a successful show career at the age of 14 because he injured himself while being ridden. 

I also have another horse who has one heck of a nasty attitude and there are points where we take a two month break from each other because she gets me so mad at her I don't even want to look at her, never mind ride her(she tends to think I should do the jump first then she will think about it, ambulance ride and lots of physio from that one). However I still feed her, visit her when I can and she gets her stall cleaned. I plan on riding her again soon. But in the mean time she is a pet. What is wrong with that?

Oh and I have a dog I don't show, or race, or breed. She has top of the line food though and gets the best of care. Am I a bad dog owner? And my rabbit who will never be a meal, but doesn't show or anything. Should he not be fed well? M


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I would like to know why you think that makes you better that you didnt get an already trained horse? I have never had a well trained horse however it doesn't mean im better then anyone else. Id love to have a well trained barrel horse I have worked my butt off on so many problem horses i would happily welcome a fully trained horse doesnt make me any less of a horse person.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Seeing how you have presented yourself in this thread I can't begin to imagine why this horse's owner wouldn't want to share their horse with you......


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

Geeze I would love to have your job, clean one stall that you don't even have to


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Cmurdock57 said:


> No what people don't understand is everyone looks at things differently. Just because I find it BS that I have to clean an extra stall doesn't mean you have to. I didn't know more people keep horses as pets than as a means of riding. I learn from my horse and my horse looks to me for direction I'm not some kid who has a horse that was already trained.I read books and watch DVDs about horse training and put it to use. Like I said sorry for insulting anyone but that's how I feel.


I am horrified thinking about what you are going to do when your horse gets old and can't be ridden anymore. Ride it anyway or throw it out?

You are not the only person who values their horse. For all you know, this woman wishes desperately she had more time to spend with her horse. You have no idea what this woman does in her "spare time." Shame on you for judging so harshly. You say you'd feel like an *** not cleaning her stall, so what exactly are you being now?

I say again, grow up, child. Save your concern for a horse that's actually suffering. Maybe an old pony with founder who's diet is closely monitored for maximum benefit to the pony and who is kept on a dry lot so as not to get the sugar from grass. Or even a serious rider who feeds the best of the best to her performance horse that she rides six days a week, two hours a day, while also supplying the horse with every preemptive measure one can take to keep a horse healthy and sound. Or heaven forbid, a horse with a lameness issue that, while isnt discernible as it walks or trots around the pasture, would be in immense pain if someone tried to ride it.

Get real, OP.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Cmurdock57 said:


> I don't remember saying I was better than any one of you I'm trying to apologize if you didn't see. I just know some people look for horses who are already trained because they don't have time to train them. I'm 20 by the way. I know I'm young so I don't know anything


 
Wow, really? I was thinking you were a 14-16 year old girl. If you are so against cleaning the boarders stall, maybe you need to chat with your parents about who they take in. I feel sorry for the horse. Not because it isn't getting ridden (I doubt it misses that) but because it is in a place where someone has bad feelings about it. This issue *YOU* have is not the horses fault.


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

I too have never had "made" horses. I made them under the tutelage of an instructor. I also have currently 3 pet horses. They still get fed, hayed, mucked, watered, farriered, and veted just like the riding horses. 
We also have two pet cows!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheesh, you would be horrified if you came to my place...

I have 7 horses and am currently riding exactly zero of them. I have 2 retired TBs, a shetland who is supposed to be getting harness broken, but I simply haven't had the time to focus on it yet, an injured standardbred mare, an arab mare who belongs to my mum who's far too fine for me to ride, a standy gelding who is very green broke, but gets ridden only occasionally and my youngster who has another 2 years of chilling out being a horse before he will be started under saddle.

Every single one of them is fed, farriered, wormed and otherwise cared for exactly as they would be if they were actually being ridden.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hate to think what you would think about me then.

I have 3 horses. 2 of them I have had for over 12 years now, Kola is crippled and he was my son's riding horse, not mine, and Bonanza hasn't been ridden more than 10 times in the last 4 years, maybe longer?

Baby Huey, is 6, bought him last year, and fully intended to ride him often, but between one thing and the other, I haven't done much at all. The work I do, the heat we have had, and the fact that I am carrying too much weight, not to mention my trailer was being painted for way longer than planned on it taking, meant this spring/summer and fall saw me not getting to ride.

They are fed, vetted, trimmed, and cared for, if I never ever ride them again, sans Kola of course, it will hurt no one. 

There are plenty of barns begging for customers right now, as people have started downsizing their obligations, and the horses are the first to go. Be glad this horse is there, and that the owner can pay for its care.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I believe the biggest problem in this situation is that you mentioned she doesn't pay her board. 
The main concern you should have right now is getting the money from this woman in order to take care of her horse. No need to worry yourself about how often she comes out and rides.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wild heart she pays for half the feed believe that is thw agreement for board. The biggest issue is the OP was complaining about doing a stall that they didn't really have to do and mad that the horse was getting so much high quality feed for doing nothing. Im sure if he OPs parents were concerned with actually being paid for board instead of splitting feed they would talk it out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wild Heart said:


> I believe the biggest problem in this situation is that you mentioned she doesn't pay her board.
> The main concern you should have right now is getting the money from this woman in order to take care of her horse. No need to worry yourself about how often she comes out and rides.


Perhaps you should read the thread again - nowhere has the OP said that the person in question is supposed to be paying any board. Everything I have read indicates that the situation as it is is what has been agreed to by the person(s) who are legally empowered to make such arrangements (the owners of the property which apparently is not the OP, but the OP's family). The OP has not once said that this person is not holding up every bit of their end of the bargain - only that the person does not use the horse to the OP's ideals.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Wild heart she pays for half the feed believe that is thw agreement for board. The biggest issue is the OP was complaining about doing a stall that they didn't really have to do and mad that the horse was getting so much high quality feed for doing nothing. Im sure if he OPs parents were concerned with actually being paid for board instead of splitting fees they would talk it out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Without knowing what the actual agreement is, saying that paying for half her hay is her "board" is only an assumption which may or may not be correct.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Reno Bay said:


> Without knowing what the actual agreement is, saying that paying for half her hay is her "board" is only an assumption which may or may not be correct.


Considering in all of this thread the OP has not once corrected that assumption I'd say it's likely accurate -- especially since such a correction would shore up the OP's side of the argument considerably.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I never said it was definite i said " i believe" however that does not seem to be the issue at all the issue is totally separate. The OP was definitely more focused on the horse being a 'pet'
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Cmurdock57 said:


> Before everyone jumps down my throat I don't know if I'm the only person who feels this way or what. But anyway this lady *keeps her horse at my families stable doesn't pay for board or anything* and rides maybe once every month ( maybe). Any time anyone asks her to ride she's always busy and only works like 3 days a week. But the thing that gets me is she'll buy this expensive food for the horse like its some kind of performance horse or something, and it gets like 8 pounds a day. This horse never eats its hay whether its first or second cut. The owner thinks he can tell the difference but whenever your the one cleaning the stall every day it gets a little ridiculous considering we split the cost of hay. Correct me if I'm wrong but I feel that this horse is a pet more than a companion.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I believe I took that post the wrong way then. 
For some reason I was thinking this woman was not paying for her board and that only part of the boarding fee was splitting the hay price.

It's late here on the East Coast.


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Considering in all of this thread the OP has not once corrected that assumption I'd say it's likely accurate -- especially since such a correction would shore up the OP's side of the argument considerably.


There are a few things that the OP has neither corrected nor confirmed. Silence shouldn't always be taken as an assumption being correct. Perhaps the OP should confirm these assumptions of what exactly the agreement is?


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I can sort of see what the OP means, in the sense that if this horse has potential for great things and he's doing nothing but sitting in a stall and eating and pooping, then yes, I can see how some might view it as a waste. However, if he's well taken care of, I don't think it's really a huge issue. As someone mentioned earlier, he's not facing abuse or neglect. I work full-time and go to school part-time. I would love to ride more, but *sigh* such are the other obligations of life and often all I end up doing with Lilly is a good brushing - not that she minds that!


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

In any case though, I absolutely love having lots of stalls to clean. I don't own those horses, save for one. Keeps me warm in the winter and keeps me relatively fit. Those are pluses in my book...


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Ok - for clarity's sake, OP, what IS the agreed arrangement between the horse owner and the property owner as to the keeping of the horse and the payment that is expected?


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If you lived with me, and I heard your thoughts on this matter - one extra stall a day would be a blessing for you. You'd be moving bedding from one end of the stall to the other all day long until you rethought your opinions. 
You came here criticizing the owner rather than asking why they would have a horse they don't use - you know you could have done that, asked and learned. But as you didn't do that, there's no way I'd let you ride my horse as your attitude is quite apparent.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a pet horse. I also have 2 colts and 2 riding horses. I dont get to ride very often at all because my life is very busy. But I take care of my horses twice a day every day. 

Owning a horse, imho, is not just about riding. 

I know a woman that has 9 horses and doesnt ever ride.

For some people horses are more than just a hobby.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

The way I read it, was the woman bought half of the hay that comes to the barn- not half the hay her horse ate, & she buys the other feed her horse is eating. To me that is paying board,& the $$ arrangemants are made w/the parent's of the OP, & he may not know all the reasons for this horse being there.


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

themacpack said:


> Oh no, not another horse with nothing to do all day but, um, be a horse.....what is this world coming to? Maybe the owner "freaks out" because they are tired of having everyone else trying to force their own ideals of how the horse should be cared for onto them.


The people are NEVER there though. I've been at this stable for years, and I've seen them a total of 5 times. (And YES, I am actually counting). Friends of mine who come out at different times of the day then I have also said that they never come out. They don't know how to handle horses and have admitted to the barn manager that they have never ridden him because they don't know how. He has a sign on his stall that says "no treats" (okay, I get that) "no petting" (maybe he bites?) and "no looking at me!!" I'm sorry but WHAT THE @#$%^ is up with THAT?!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

KaiKamm93 said:


> The people are NEVER there though. I've been at this stable for years, and I've seen them a total of 5 times. (And YES, I am actually counting)


I think you need another hobby.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

KaiKamm93 said:


> The people are NEVER there though. I've been at this stable for years, and I've seen them a total of 5 times. (And YES, I am actually counting). Friends of mine who come out at different times of the day then I have also said that they never come out. They don't know how to handle horses and have admitted to the barn manager that they have never ridden him because they don't know how. He has a sign on his stall that says "no treats" (okay, I get that) "no petting" (maybe he bites?) and "no looking at me!!" I'm sorry but WHAT THE @#$%^ is up with THAT?!


 And????
It is their horse, they are paying board and the horse is being cared for by the boarding facility - end of story.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

We have had boarders abandon their horses at our farm. We have had boarders not be able to pay the agreed upon fee until they just cut their losses and signed the horses over to us. We have been financially hurt by many people not paying what was agreed upon. 

*No matter what though. The horse gets taken care of. *

It is not the horse's fault. He has no blame in this situation. Why should the horse have to suffer neglect (not cleaning its stall is neglect) because of ill-will towards the owner? The horse doesn't understand. What is to stop you then from going on to the next stage and saying "I am only going to feed MY horses." 

Don't punish the horse for a bad owner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

only time i will gripe about a person at my barn is If I have to chase for the board money or the owner is abusing the horse ( beating starving trimming etc etc ) But to not ride or even brush their horse heck not even come to the barn is no business of mine. No where on my board agreement does it state owner must come daily must ride must have shiney horse and definately must have a neat pooping horse that eats everything up. if the horse isnt in any harm then so be it. a horse thats messy with their hay you feed less more often. he probably moves around alot or paws. I have a few of them.

and I love my pets!

TRR


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

We have our boarders do post dated cheques for the year. Saves the chasing money down.

If we notice someone hasn't been around in awhile we will contact them and ask if things are ok and if they would like us to groom their horse for them. There is no charge as we will just have some of the lesson kids(teens) groom the horse and use it to practise wrapping or braiding or some sort of skill under an instructor or senior riders watch. We are primarily a lesson barn and the only boarders we have are people who ride with one of our coaches.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

That's really nice, NB. When I boarded, there were times I had to travel for work and it was tough. I knew my boy was being cared for, but I missed spending time with him.


----------



## KaiKamm93 (May 12, 2012)

The person who started this asked for opinions.... I stated mine. I'm not raging about your guys' opinions, nor am I begging you to agree with me. I'm just staying my point of view, and if you saw the state of this horse you MIGHT understand better. 

And since I'm basically throwing my hands up and walking away now, if any of you quote this with a "witty" comeback..... dude. Calm down. It's just a forum.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Cmurdock57 said:


> lady keeps her horse at my families stable doesn't pay for board or anything
> 
> she'll buy this expensive food for the horse
> 
> we split the cost of hay


Color me confused - she doesn't pay board but she purchases the feed and hay for the horse?

IMHO - if he's not eating the hay - cut back the amount fed until he is cleaning it up. last night and this morning one of our young mares had a lot of 'wasted' hay in her stall. I gave her one flake this morning to see if I can start to figure out why she is suddenly trashing her hay. (plenty of manure so I know she is eating)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

There's a horse where I board that hardly eats any hay. I moved a hanging hay feeder into her stall and the problem is solved. If she eats her hay, great.... if not, well the hay just hangs out in the feeder and I just add to it so that she has the amount she is supposed to get per feeding. If she throws it all on the floor, I just pick it up with a pitchfork and huck it over the wall to the "garbage disposal" pony. 

Not exactly very hard and no waste this way.

8 horses where I board and ONE gets ridden (mine), sometimes I'll ride another or my kids will but that's it. Heck 2 of them aren't broke and since they are 10, I highly doubt they ever will be. I feed, water, hay and clean their stalls just like the rest!


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> There's a horse where I board that hardly eats any hay. I moved a hanging hay feeder into her stall and the problem is solved. If she eats her hay, great.... if not, well the hay just hangs out in the feeder and I just add to it so that she has the amount she is supposed to get per feeding. If she throws it all on the floor, I just pick it up with a pitchfork and huck it over the wall to the "garbage disposal" pony.
> 
> Not exactly very hard and no waste this way.
> 
> 8 horses where I board and ONE gets ridden (mine), sometimes I'll ride another or my kids will but that's it. Heck 2 of them aren't broke and since they are 10, I highly doubt they ever will be. I feed, water, hay and clean their stalls just like the rest!


We have a hay waster. He is a 30 y/o OTTB who after coming off the track went into eventing and campaigned hard for years as an upper level eventer. He is super picky, will only eat second cut hay and wont touch anything that might even think about being bad(though its not) and if its not watered down he wont eat it, if its to watered down he wont eat it. So we throw his hay into a big hay bag and hang it up. He eats it, he eats it, if not we toss it to the hay burner garbage disposals. Its not very hard. I would love to just leave it hanging but since it is watered I can't. Its annoying, especially when the lesson kids feed him his hay on the stall floor and I come in in the morning and its mixed into the bedding as he paces *sigh* 

It sounds bad but some days I will put the pony in his stall and let the pony eat it for breakfast. Then no hay is wasted.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

NB, for a horse that needs watered hay, I tie a muck bucket in the corner of the stall and feed in that. 

The ultra-picky horses are generally too lazy to root through and fling it everywhere. They usually eat it or just leave it in the bucket and then I can go give it to someone else. 

We do the same thing with the OTTB's turnout where I board....after 3-4 days of her pickily eating *some* of her hay, we switch her turnout with 2 ponies and let them clean up all the hay.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> NB, for a horse that needs watered hay, I tie a muck bucket in the corner of the stall and feed in that.
> 
> The ultra-picky horses are generally too lazy to root through and fling it everywhere. They usually eat it or just leave it in the bucket and then I can go give it to someone else.
> 
> We do the same thing with the OTTB's turnout where I board....after 3-4 days of her pickily eating *some* of her hay, we switch her turnout with 2 ponies and let them clean up all the hay.


I really wanted to just tie a muck bucket in the corner but my coach wont let me. She thinks it takes up space(yea I don't get it). Though I am going to try and talk to her more about it. We rotate our paddocks constantly so our garbage disposals clean up the outside hay. When we go through 20+ bales a day I am not wasting any lol.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Well sure, it does take up space.... but when was the last time you saw a horse jammed in the corner of it's stall? :lol:

Hay is up to $15 a small bale here so if you are going to be a picky pig, well you can lose space in your stall! :shock:


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Delfina said:


> Well sure, it does take up space.... but when was the last time you saw a horse jammed in the corner of it's stall? :lol:
> 
> Hay is up to $15 a small bale here so if you are going to be a picky pig, well you can lose space in your stall! :shock:


I love my coach dearly. She is like a mother to me(teaching me since my short stirrup pony hunter days). But sometimes I just want to bang my head on a wall. Her own horse is a stall pacer, and when I say paces I mean she can canter circles in her 10x10 stall and has actually worn a track through the boards, packed down the bedding to being dirt and you have to go in with serious strength to dig out the stall. I suggested rigging the stall up so its a straight stall when she is in and lessons and stuff are going on then at night we open it up and let her have the box. She didn't want to go for it because she wanted her horse to be able to move. Then in the same breath cries about the chiro bills to keep this horse straight *sigh*


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

So you're saying if you were allowed to ride this horse, it'd be a better situation?

For who? The horse?

That's very debateable.

Also a horse isn't a car that anyone can hop on and ride. They think, and they need to trust you. Christ I'm in New Zealand right now and my horse is in the United States. I'm NEVER around, and he's not a "pet" he's a horse. He's out there enjoying the sunshine and having horsey friends. Occasionally he is ridden and lunged but he's living the life!

I wouldn't let you ride him either with this selfish attitude of yours. Sorry to be blunt but thinking "oh he'd be better if he was ridden/used" uhh... yeah okay why don't you consider how the horse would feel about that?


----------

